# help id this brushcutter



## broman78 (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought this at a garage sale and have less than 20 dollars into the unit. It needs a carb kit but there are no markings on the unit. The only sticker I see is on the shaft of the unit warning about safety. It has a TK carb that is made in Japan, which makes me think it is an Japanese made unit. The only thing I can find is that it maybe a Robin with a Shindawia motor.


----------



## eiklj (Nov 13, 2013)

I would guess Tanaka, Shindiawa, or early Echo also. Sorry, not a clue.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 14, 2013)

The carb looks similar to the one on my back-pack shindiawa.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## broman78 (Nov 14, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> The carb looks similar to the one on my back-pack shindiawa.



Woodchuck,
Could you get the the number for the carb on your backpack shindaiwa


----------

